# Cyrtocara moorii blue dolphin sexing



## al7601 (May 10, 2011)

I'm not a venter and 2 of my 5 guys that I was sure were males ended up being females, caught in the act dropping eggs with each other at separate times so how can you tell easily visually besides the hump male or female?


----------



## mcbdz (Jul 5, 2011)

Not an expert but the big difference is the anal fin. Male is more straight back and female is curved. I'll try to find a pic.
Male on top female below
















female


----------



## al7601 (May 10, 2011)

mcbdz said:


> Not an expert but the big difference is the anal fin. Male is more straight back and female is curved. I'll try to find a pic.
> Male on top female below
> 
> 
> ...


Thats actually is exactly what I was looking for, thanks!
:thumb:


----------

